# barn upgrades :)



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

_ok so next summer my dad has finally agreed we can upgrade our run in. it was built to be a barn. but over the years thought making it a big run in made more sense. the first picture is our setup now hopefully it makes sense. i tried labeling everything._
_the second and third picture are what i think i kind of want._

_it needs to have 4 stalls atleast. each box is 12x12 . the overhangs are about 6ft wide and at the lowest spot is 7ft high. _
_i also was planning on putting in a concrete floor and putting mats and bedding down_
_so any ideas or advice is much appreciated as this would be the first horse barn on the property officially. _

_oops in the first picture the line going across near the front on the right side should not be there. the whole side is open _


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE that my barn has a cement floor. My 16 x 19 shelter, adjacent to the barn has (mostly) a cement floor as well. I use 3/4" rubber matting in the stalls. Even though it's work, you can ALWAYS put down a layer of dirt underneath the mats, secured with a frame, and really combat fatigue. The dirt can be easily replaced periodically. 
I have had 2 horses pass away in my barn. One was 24 yo, and one 35 yo. It is difficult, perhaps impossible to clean up a dirt floor if this happens, but you can scrub the cement and be sure that the odor, etc. are gone. That is the most difficult thing I've had to clean.
For bedding I use pine shavings and Equine Fresh (several brand names for this) bc there are super-dried pine pellets that soak up twice, and are already broken down to wet dust when removed, so they're perfect for gardening afterwards.
In addition, rubber mats are much easier to clean bedding off of than dirt. I also use straw, which my horses nibble on after they've eaten their straw. I believe this helps them in the winter to keep their digestive systems healthy.
I use three (4x6) mats and two (2 x 6) mats in my 4-horse slant. When not in use I clean them and store them all in the walkway between stalls. That way they are out of the weather, but accessable immediately, in the case of a trailering emergency.
12 x 12 stalls are big enough for almost any horse. I have 3 stalls: 8 x 12, 12 x 12 and 12 x 16. Right now by 16'3hh KMHSA is comfortable in his 12 x 12. You only need huge if you have draft horses or a mare that is about to foal.
"Buster" has to hang out AGAIN in the shelter this winter bc I didn't get my chicken coop built...AGAIN!!! AARRRGGHHH!!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha corporal we just built our chickens a nice little home... lets just say they won't be uncomfortable this winter


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, kait18--I get to blame EVERYTHING I DIDN'T DO in 2011 to my daughter's April 2nd wedding.
My new laying flock of 14--I incubated them all, and they are RIR x Welsummer--and their 2 rooster buddies, still breeds (?) get to move into the 12 x 16 stall in about a week. They JUST started laying last week. The current laying flock--7 left--and their Welsummer rooster will be stewed up, one by one, this winter. _They_ are living in the old turkey enclosure, with a little house built on top of a wooden pallet.
see previous post~
http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/need-advice-manger-my-shelter-103506/
I'm gonna break down and buy the inside birds a heated dog water bowl and save myself some work this winter. bc there's an outlet in the stall.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

smart idea with the hot water bowl. saves lots of time.
i have 3 brahma (sp) hens and am getting a polish rooster from a friend and 6 other hens...haven't found out there breed yet... 

pls pass on congrats to your daughter


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I like the last one. Also, will your horses be able to stick their head out the window or will it be barred? If the stall can't have a run, I would always have a window they can stick their head out. Other than that, the only thing I would recommend having a dutch door leading out the back of the stall, and that could be the window, so that if something happens, say a barn fire, you have another way to get them out. It will also get really annoying having to walk them all the way into the barn then into their stall, rather than straight into the stall.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

casey- the windows would be open. i never even considered the dutch door option. that is a really good idea. 

thanks


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I also like the second one... Also, if you can't fit all of your tack in that space, you may be able to put up some saddle racks/ bridle hangers on the outside of the stalls!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks almond joy never thought of that...thanks


----------

